

NYC Demo Day  - paul9290
http://nycdemoday.com/

======
aditya
Before I read it, I thought this would be an interesting idea, along with NYC
Entrepreneur Week (<http://nyew.org>) - except that this is 8 startups that
already have enough exposure (given that they got into these seed programs)
presenting to ... er, I have no idea who? Looks like you need an invite to get
in, so I'm assuming it is only open to VCs (which would explain why it's
called Demo Day).

What would really rock (and I feel like NYC has very few of these entrepreneur
friendly events - other than the tech meetup and the web2newyork meetup) is
something like the NYTM showcase that was done at Internet Week, which allowed
every willing company to put up a booth to interact with everyone at the
event, with the funds coming from sponsorships. Except that these companies
should be allowed to present for a 10 minutes each.

When are we going to have exciting things like that happen in New York? :-)

~~~
paul9290
Check out the NY Tech Meetup - you can to present in front of a crowd of 400
tech enthusiasts; VCs, press and alike are in the crowd. Some even have
received funding, as well some fairly big sites launched there (Delicious,
Muxtape, Hype Machine & some others).

~~~
aditya
I've been to NYTM and while Nate is doing a great job, I think it's still too
big and represents more of the 'business entrepreneur' community than the
'engineer' community.

The Hackers & Founders meetup that Dave
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=daveambrose>) runs is a lot more
interesting but smaller and does not have demo's.

Maybe I'm just out of it but the NY tech community feels a lot more fragmented
than the one out on the west coast.

~~~
daveambrose
Thanks bringing this up. Demos are something I plan on including for next
month (largely for timing/prep concerns) as we're getting close to our meetup
this coming Thursday. I'll be sending out an open invite tomorrow.

For those of you that'd like to present or share ideas as to the format for
our first Demo H&F in October, please email me: daveambrose at gmail.com.

